# Hard wiring Fisher plow Lights 1995 Tahoe



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Have 1995 Tahoe, Fisher Speedcaster plow setup.

Too cheap to buy $175 wiring harness, anyone have diagram or instructions to hard wire?

Tahoe has integrated headlights

Anyone have a used or cheap kit to sell?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

lets see if this works

http://www.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/1-555 07855 Kit.pdf


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi

Just opens to empty pdf file?

I see that it is Meyers, would they be same as Fisher ?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.***********************.com/plowltwiring.html

tyr this one

nope, guess they wont lent me post that one

Yes that is form Meyer, doesnt matter what type of plow with what your trying to do.


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Got it open, but need color coding to vehicle wires
Ex: I know what color wire from plow lights go to what in plow, it's car wire colors I don't know


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

trace factory harness back to headlights and then get the test light out.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Tomas090;603605 said:


> Got it open, but need color coding to vehicle wires
> Ex: I know what color wire from plow lights go to what in plow, it's car wire colors I don't know


_*Truck color coding:*_

Tan= low beam
Lt green = hi beam
Brown= parking lights
Dark blue= R turn
Lt blue= L turn


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Another Lowballer is born


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i tried to make my own from a ford harness, do your self a favor and buy the right one. the time and headache your gonna have is worth spending the money.


----------



## Tomas090 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the informative posts, your right about headaches but resolved with your help

"Lowballer," nah..more like freebie provider, I don't want to find my Sister or other relatives dead in a snow drift is all


----------

